# osmotolerant instant yeast



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

I used to be production manager of a hippy dippy kind of bakery where we milled our own wheat and made sponge and dough breads with up to 20% honey. We always used fresh yeast. Now, when I try to make this stuff using SAF instant yeast, the sponges just sit there for the three hours and barely move. I saw a reference in Maggie Glezer's book to osmotolerant yeast for doughs high in sugar and wonder if anyone has used it and would it make a difference. I don't want to jack up the yeast percentage in the breads, but plain instant yeast just doesn't seem to raise this stuff. I don't make enough of it to bother with fresh yeast.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I've never used the instant yeast, but I do know that you should use 25% less than you would with active dry yeast, and the dough does not need 2 rises; only 1.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

King Arthur offers SAF Gold yeast and other yeasts as well. They are designed for doughs higher in sugar content as well as sourdough-type doughs. Contact KA, they'll steer you straight for your high sugar needs.

I've never had a problem using the standard SAF Red yeast for "standard" doughs. The poolish (or biga or sour starter) develops well. Allowing a 2'nd rise has yielded a lighter product as well.

I do think that you're using a yeast not designed for high sugar doughs.


----------

